# Multi Activity Track Event



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Drivetrain Multi Activity Track Event

Wednesday 28th December 2005

Based at one of the most comprehensive vehicle proving facilities near Warwick.

Using your own car the half-day session will consist of:

1. High speed circuit (a fast and furious 1.5m). To test both you and your vehicle to the limit.

2. Adverse handling circuit (a tight and twisty 1m). Designed to show control of under / over steer on the limit.

3. Low friction (skid-pan) area. Demonstrates the cars and your own response to complete loss of control.

4. ERT braking area. Demonstrates emergency reactions, ABS braking and stability systems.

All disciplines will be under professional instruction in a safe controlled environment. Instruction will either be one-to-one or one instructor to two drivers.

The time allowed for each activity will be 30mins, giving ample time to explore your cars abilities without causing excessive wear and tear on the car.

Refreshments and facilities will be provided.

You are more than welcome to bring a guest. They will have a good view of the skid-pan from the hospitality unit. If time and circumstances allow, guests may be given a couple of â€˜hotâ€™ laps round the High Speed circuit.

The cost for this event is Â£195:00 +Vat (Â£229:13). Places are limited and bookings will be in order of receipt of completed form and cheque.

A Vat invoice, the time of your session and all directions will be sent out by 20th December

If you wish to take part in this fun but educational event please print and return the form below together with your cheque (payable to Drivetrain) for Â£229:13 to:

Drivetrain, â€œAoteaâ€, Water Lane, Fewcott, Oxon, OX27 7NX.

â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.

Name

â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ Phone Noâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦

Address

â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ Guest Nameâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦

â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦

â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦

â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦

â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦

Vehicle	â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ Reg. No	â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.

Do you prefer AM or PM please circle your preference.
Preference will be allocated on a first come first served basis.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Anyone else consindering this - if so, would be good to try to organise getting us on the same session


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I was until i found out it was a 240 mile round trip from me.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Anyone else consindering this - if so, would be good to try to organise getting us on the same session


Hi Clive yes considering, just need to sort out the logistics, but would probably say the pm session would be easier for me.

Norman


----------



## S3mon (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi Clive

Do you fancy an early start?

Simon S3MTM


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

S3mon said:


> Hi Clive
> 
> Do you fancy an early start?
> 
> Simon S3MTM


Hi Simon, me, early start? I think you're mistaking me for someone else! ;-)

If the afternoon session suits, I'd rather go for that...


----------



## S3mon (Jun 11, 2002)

How about an early start after lunch?

Simon :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

BigJon

If you happen to read the thread, can you post the session times for the AM & PM sessions.

Norman


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Hi Norman,

Track briefing coffee etc no later than:

AM 0900
PM 1300


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Couple of points to clarify:

1. The cost is per car so guests can share the track time.

2. This is not restricted to TT's


----------



## S3mon (Jun 11, 2002)

Clive have you booked?

SimonS3MTM


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Simon, no, but I'm going to - so it is the three of us then for the afternoon session?


----------



## S3mon (Jun 11, 2002)

Money sent PM session.

Simon


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So, three of us deffo up for this.... anyone else?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sounds fun, but a bit rich for me


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> So, three of us deffo up for this.... anyone else?


Doh! Thanks for the reminder. I said I'd be up for this at Kneesworth but then forgot to confirm!

Booking myself in now. 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > So, three of us deffo up for this.... anyone else?
> ...


Double Doh! - I'd even filled the form out and printed it as well, just not popped in the post 

Still all sorted now 

PS. thanks to clived for the phone call reminder :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Does anyone have Jon's phone Number?

(I need it this AM if possible...)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Kell said:


> Does anyone have Jon's phone Number?
> 
> (I need it this AM if possible...)


I put it on TTOC forum thread?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

http://www.drivetrain.uk.com/contact.htm :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Finally paid my money today - should be a good afternoon out


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

I can usually be reached on 01869 345003.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

How many of you guys are doing this?

Morning or afternoon???

For Clived - Am I allowed???? :wink:


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Clive, Norman & Paul,

Final instructions were posted, first class, yesterday. Let me know if you don't get them by next Tuesday.

kevtoTTY,

Call me today on 01869 345003 if you want to join in.

It is PM only.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

BigJon said:


> Clive, Norman & Paul,
> 
> Final instructions were posted, first class, yesterday. Let me know if you don't get them by next Tuesday.
> 
> ...


John, mine arrived this morning [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Excellent instructions including fuel stop 

Cheers

Norman


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Got mine too


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Hope I'm not too late for this BigJon????

Will defo call you tomorrow

K


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Got mine too


Just me then. Fingers crossed for tomorrow....and fingers crossed my brakes are sorted on Thursday!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Now received.

Cheers.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Got mine via email - thanks John

So its.....

toTTY, scoTTy, Normstrm and Clived

(the 4 musketeers?!!!)

Kev

PS Must remember to tell the wife!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> Got mine via email - thanks John
> 
> So its.....
> 
> ...


Surely you mean the 5 musketeers :wink: as S3mon will be joining us as well [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Yes Simon S3 will be there.

There will be one other TT 3.2 DSG. A chap named Peter and his son Tom. Not known to the forum but a personal friend of mine.

The weather forecast is looking reasonable so I'll be banking your cheques either today or tomorrow.

Wishing you all a great time over Xmas and I'll see you, sober, on the 28th.

Cheers


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

BigJon said:


> Wishing you all a great time over Xmas and I'll see you, sober, on the 28th.
> 
> Cheers


What you mean we can't get sloshed before the event!! What sort of Christmas do is this? :roll:

:wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Jon

Can you take a last minute addition?

Damon


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Jon
> 
> Can you take a last minute addition?
> 
> Damon


Nothing like a little bit of peer pressure :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Yeh, I'll ask Jon to include a session on track etiquette and how to put 4 cars 2 abreast into a fast corner.....

But we will need Jog to join us :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Yeh, I'll ask Jon to include a session on track etiquette and how to put 4 cars 2 abreast into a fast corner.....
> 
> But we will need Jog to join us :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Surely you must know that both Jog and myself are fully qualified in this skilled technique which is notoriously hard to master :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Fingers crossed:

I popped into the local OPC yesterday, the coffee's excellent and they even valet your car for you.

If there are no test drives booked they will bring a Cayman to the event.

There will be an additional activity on the day to test your skills. It will be timed and there is a bottle of scotch for the winner.

Omen,

I can get you in but you will have to call me today on 01869 345003.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BigJon / Five (or is it now Six) MuskeTTeers

Are you all going 'solo' or bringing your other halves???

Wife needs a little convincing!!!

Kev


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Kev

My mate was going to join me but won't be able to get away from Devon till 28th so I'll be solo.

Weather permitting I will try and get up earlier so I can get a bite to eat before we start.

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kate and Ben were going to come but Kate's decided it's not the place for a 6 month old.

On top of that I'm leaving early to get to AMD (new rear pads) and hence it would be a long day for the little 'un.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Kate and Ben were going to come but Kate's decided it's not the place for a 6 month old.
> 
> On top of that I'm leaving early to get to AMD (new rear pads) and hence it would be a long day for the little 'un.


Em thats a thought, any idea how much they would charge for an oil change?


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Simon, Clive, Norman, Paul and Kevin.

I will be getting a sitrep at lunchtime today. I will get a further 'on site' inspection at 0600 tomorrow.

For the moment it is best to assume that the event will go ahead.

If we get some major snow overnight I will contact you all by phone between 0800 - 0900 in the morning.

Please make sure your mobiles are on.

If you need confirmation call me on 01869 345003. This number diverts to my mobile.

Hopefully see all tomorrow.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the update John

Fingers crossed!!

K


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> Thanks for the update John
> 
> Fingers crossed!!
> 
> K


Ditto Kev's view.

Really looking forward to tomorrow so hope the snow doesn't get that far and that I can get across from Diss. 

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

BigJon said:


> If we get some major snow overnight I will contact you all by phone between 0800 - 0900 in the morning.


I hope it will be on as :

[1] I've just been outside checking oil, tyre pressures etc and it's freezing!!
[2] By 0900 I'll be at AMD!

If it's abmissmal then I won't set off for AMD but anything less than 4" deep snow and it's a no brainer (the assumption is that the snow is less near Warick than over in Essex :? ).

Fingers crossed. 8)


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

As of lunchtime all the track areas were OK. The access road was a bit slippy.

I might alter the format slightly so can you all be there for 1115hrs.

Please add to this thread that you have read the above.

Cheers


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

BigJon said:


> As of lunchtime all the track areas were OK. The access road was a bit slippy.
> 
> I might alter the format slightly so can you all be there for 1115hrs.
> 
> ...


John

Thanks for the update. Confirm I have seen the *11:15 *arrival time.

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there as early as possible. I'm at AMD from 8:30 and they simply need to throw on rear brake pads. I don't see a problem getting away by 10:15 (need a hour I think)....at the moment. I'll phone if it's not looking good. :?

p.s. John - I know you'll be up at 04:00 or something silly and I know you'll check here also, so is it possible you post a real world weather update for me so I can check it before departure? Thanks :roll: :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Just catching up with posting on the thread, but I called John earlier re the new time


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Message rec'd

See you all in the morning

Kev


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Message rec'd

See you all in the morning

Kev


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Message rec'd

See you all in the morning

Kev


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Message rec'd

See you all in the morning

Kev


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Message rec'd

See you all in the morning

Kev


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Current temp is -2. Most of the snow has gone from here and the M40 is running OK.

I am sure that all the main roads will be OK.

The two roads leading into Prodrive are C-class and will probably be a bit iffy.

Scotty.
A 'miss daisy' run from my house to Prodrive is 45mins (add 10mins from AMD). I won't tell you what the quickest time has been but it was considerably less.

Kevin.
Try and get rid of that stutter before this afternoon. LOL

See you all later for some FUN.


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

I will post an update from the Prodrive site shortly after 0600.


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Snow has cleared and all roads in the area are good.

See you later.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thanks John. I've only got a covering here so I'll be leaving in 30mins. Logging off now. See you there. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks John, no new snow here and the gritter truck has just been passed as I walked the dogs so will be leaving shortly.

C U all later, including Kev"Groundhog"ToTTy :wink:

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Big THANK YOU to BigJon and Drivetrain for organising a superb day @ Prodrive. Well run relaxed event - I enjoyed it all but think the *Adverse handling circuit (a tight and twisty 1m). Designed to show control of under / over steer on the limit*. was my favourite 

The *Low friction (skid-pan) area *was a great way to feel what it's like to do the odd 360 in safety :wink: seeing so many cars getting it sidewards and beyond  was good for the spectators as well.

The *ERT braking area * was an excellent way of showing just how much more distance is required to stop in an emergency situation when doing 70mph then 90mph  Also a tip for everyone with ABS to actually go out and feel the "feel" of the ABS kicking in as it can be a bit off putting so people ease off the brakes rather than burying the pedal to the floor.

The *High speed circuit (a fast and furious 1.5m) *was great from the point of view that the chicane was painted on the wide track so if too much entry speed not a problem just straight line it without any kerbs to worry about :wink:

Sorry to see scoTT y on the side of the track but looks as though he has everything in hand to get the S4 back on the road asap.

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Sorry to see scoTT y on the side of the track but looks as though he has everything in hand to get the S4 back on the road asap.
> 
> Norman


Woohoo. My car's now safely stowed in my garage in a fully working condition. When Stansted Audi got the car off the flat bed they saw the offside driveshaft wasn't in place. They pushed it back it and as soon as they tried to move the car it instantly came out again.

The replaced it and now it's all fine. 

Shame I missed most of the day. Many thanks to John for shuttling me around and to all who heckled or wished me well. :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Excellent news scoTTy 8)

Still not the sort of thing that could be fixed at the side of the road.

So did you get round to actually starting / driving the loan car ?

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> So did you get round to actually starting / driving the loan car ?


It was a 3.2 V6 A3! Of course I did!! :lol:

I'll upload the video of me testing the difference of Torsen in the snow to Haldex in the snow.

The A3 was much harder to get to donut. 8)


----------



## porker (Oct 30, 2003)

Hi Guys

I am Paul who had the silver Porsche 996 Carrera (the one with the bodykit) there with my wife Kerry.

We had a great day and was good to meet and drive with some of you guys - those cars of yours sound great!

Glad to see the S4 wasnt seriously ill in the end too.

Sure was a great day out - I've put some video up from our day on our Porsche forum

Link to reviews:
http://www.porsche-1.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=5307&st=80

Link to video:
http://www.porsche-1.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=5932

You may have to register, not sure, but its there if you're interested

Cheers
Paul


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Nice to meet you both Paul - great day with great people


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

porker said:


> Glad to see the S4 wasnt seriously ill in the end too.


Cheers Paul. 

Nice video....just wish I'd seen more of it for real. :?


----------



## porker (Oct 30, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> porker said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see the S4 wasnt seriously ill in the end too.
> ...


Yes, hard luck there - There's always next time if you feel brave enough!


----------



## porker (Oct 30, 2003)

clived said:


> Nice to meet you both Paul - great day with great people


And yourselves - Nice car your RS4 too - enjoyed passengering in the demo laps, thanks!


----------

